# Xbox 360 Community (Indie) Games



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 8, 2009)

Do any of you Xbox 360 owners ever purchase the community games?  These games are made independently and usually only cost a few pounds or dollars.  

A friend of mine recently developed his own game for the Xbox 360.  This excited me no end.  As a long time gamer, the idea of creating my own game would be a dream come true.  Right up there with having my own book published.  

I have asked Brian if I can interview my friend about his experiences developing the game.  This would be more of an educational interview rather than a promotional opportunity.  I would also be hoping to get this friend to discuss his future developments on here so that we can see a game grow amongst us.  I am a sentimental fool.     

Are there any other budding game developers on Chronicles Network?  

Can anybody recommend a great indie game they have played?

What sort of game would you develop?  Surely most gamers have discussed this, I know I have.


----------

